# Shires Optimus saddle



## Welshie Squisher (19 May 2012)

Anyone have one, if so what is your opinion on quality and comfort.

I'm aware that you get what you pay for, but there are some saddles better than others at the same price.

Thanks x


----------



## sbloom (21 May 2012)

I would never recommend anythign cheaper than a Wintec or Thorowgood - you cannot make a good quality saddle for that price, and I have heard awful things about them from fellow saddle fitters who have taken them apart.  The flex aspect of the tree is scary - it just can't work.


----------



## HaffiesRock (21 May 2012)

Which saddle are we talking about?

The leather Shire Optimus York that retails at about £450 or the cheap nasty flexi tree thing thats about £125?

I am in love with the look of the Optimus York, but cannot afford it...sigh. 

I would never but the cheap nasty thing! It looks like a torture device!


----------



## Hippona (21 May 2012)

I had one ( leather Optimus) and its was good quality and comfy....just didn't fit the horse.....

Theres usually loads on ebay....


----------



## Welshie Squisher (21 May 2012)

I didn't know there were 2 types, the one I have seen is over 400 and is leather. So it's no cheaper than Thorowgood or Wintec. I will try and find it again and post a link.


----------



## Welshie Squisher (21 May 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=170664547184&index=15&nav=SEARCH&nid=71043076980

This is the actual saddle I am asking about, thanks x


----------



## Hippona (21 May 2012)

Yes....thats the one I had.

I liked it.....horse didn't

What type of horse is it for BTW? They don't suit flat backed/low-withered types at all.


----------



## Welshie Squisher (21 May 2012)

Oh it would be for a cob/TB cross thats quite flat backed and chunky, certainly a wide fitting in most saddles. He fits Thorowgoods quite well but owners would prefer leather so I suggested the optimus as similar in cost.

Sounds like it may not be ano option, maybe a Thorowgood T6 or T8 be better as they are leather look  x


----------



## sbloom (22 May 2012)

I'd still be wary of a leather saddle at the price of a Wintec or Thorowgood.  A cut back head nearly always means it is designed for moderate to high withers and not for flat backs.


----------



## competitiondiva (22 May 2012)

Hippona said:



			Yes....thats the one I had.

I liked it.....horse didn't

What type of horse is it for BTW? They don't suit flat backed/low-withered types at all.
		
Click to expand...

echo this, comfy saddles but not suited to cobby, broad or low withered horses despite the changeable gullet.


----------



## Lutin (21 June 2013)

Hello! 

I bought 2 of these saddles for my horse and one of our riding school horses. Fitted my haflinger mare great and now my young franches-montagne gelding thanks to the changeable gullet. Comfort is fantastic, I have ridden all day in it in rain, hot sun, snow, and pregnant too. My buttocks never complained! 

But indeed not suited to all horses. Never fit my old mare with very flat withers and broad shoulders. Obviously leather quality means it wears down faster than high quality but the only part that looks worn on my saddle is under the stirrup leather where my legs are and that's with thorough leather care every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Spotsrock (21 June 2013)

I have flat backed mare with withers and it'd fine. The dressage go and jump are on different treed I think. Worth talking to Shires as 1 type may suit your horse better than another


----------



## Spotsrock (21 June 2013)

Gp and jump - blooming predictive!


----------



## ladyt25 (21 June 2013)

If thorowgood fits then maybe try the Kent and masters as they're the leather version essentially


----------



## horseydebbie (21 June 2013)

we had a bad experience of Shires optimus saddles, purchased from Hold Your Horses. We purchased a dressage saddle, but within one month the seat and panels were covered in blisters. We contacted Shires who agreed to exchange it, and said they had improved the quality, so we agreed to the exchange. Again within a few months the same thing happened, so we contacted Hold Your Horses. We were asked to return the saddle to them (at our expense) When they had the saddle we received an e-mail saying that they were returning the saddle to us as Shires would not give them a full refund. We tried to purchase a better saddle from them, paying the difference, and sent them a cheque for it. We phoned them saying not to return the saddle as we would not accept it. They were extremely aggresive to us. They then refused to sell us the better saddle! Only when we threated them with the small claims court and quoting the sale of goods act did we receive a full refund. I personally would not buy an optimus saddle. I accept that they do look smart, but would not be a long term investment.


----------



## Wideyes (30 January 2014)

I've had one for 3 years and it's so comfortable! It's hard wearing and still looks as nice as it did when I bought it. My horse tends to change shape and so the gullet system is ideal. I'm going to get the same saddle for my 3 year old, when she's ready to back and bring on.
If you live in or near the south west, Trago Mills sell them for £375 new! That's where I got mine.


----------



## Wideyes (30 January 2014)

@ horseydebbie - I'm assuming your talking about the synthetic Optimums? I have the leather and it's the best saddle I've ever had. I think most synthetic's tend to blister over time. But after one month is a bit soon.


----------



## LaurenDobson (30 January 2014)

I bought the Shires Optimus Puissance last summer for my TB. He's not a skinny thoroughbred and we have the medium gullet in. I have a medium narrow for if he changes though.
I love it, so comfy, he likes it, and its nice and forward cut for jumping but not too much for GP. Mine was £450 from Rideaway.


----------



## FairyLights (30 January 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			If thorowgood fits then maybe try the Kent and masters as they're the leather version essentially
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^
this


----------



## horseydebbie (30 January 2014)

Wideyes said:



			@ horseydebbie - I'm assuming your talking about the synthetic Optimums? I have the leather and it's the best saddle I've ever had. I think most synthetic's tend to blister over time. But after one month is a bit soon.
		
Click to expand...

No the saddle we purchased was the leather one (Optimus dressage) and so was the replacement. Shires actually told me that they had had problems with the leather ones, and this is why they readily agreed to exchange. The second one was slightly better quality but seat still rippled. In the end we had a full refund and purchased a Bates, much better quality and no problems


----------

